# Why do big box stores push fg over cellulose insulation?



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

They probably make more money on the fiberglass. You'll find that with any department; they'll have one type of product they have to push.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

It could be anything from:
A) Someone told them that fg was better.
B) They have way too much overstock of fg and their boss told them to push it.
C) They just don't want to bother to get it down and rent out the machine. 

Their reason may have nothing to do with you, or what is best for your situation.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most likely...lack of proper information.

If you are going to rely on the reps at the big box stores to be your best source of information, you are going to be in a world of hurt.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Better profit margin I am sure. Might have to know how to work a calculator or insulation app to tell you what you need. Owens Corning does all the math for them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i was at HD today checking on cellulose and the blower. the guy "tried" to push FG. he shut up when i told him it was junk.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Same with batts. HD doesn't even seem to sell anything but FG. Maybe they have some kind of exclusive deal with Owens-Corning. I went to Lowes to get Roxul.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

operagost said:


> Same with batts. HD doesn't even seem to sell anything but FG. Maybe they have some kind of exclusive deal with Owens-Corning. I went to Lowes to get Roxul.


i got my celullose and roxul from HD


----------

